# Cálculo del par necesario para levantar un peso de 5kg



## angudu

Hola,

Me llamo Ángel soy de Barcelona y soy nuevo en el foro  Saludos a todos.

Hace un tiempo empece a "trastear" un poco con la electrónica, y de momento me dedico a a hacer pruebas de todo lo que se me pasa por la cabeza y así de paso aprender lo máximo que pueda.

Necesito levantar un peso de unos 5 kg mediante un motor paso a paso, pero al tratarse de un espacio reducido, no puedo colocar poleas ni nada por el estilo, sino que a través del eje me interesa levantar el peso. Así pues he pensado en colocar el motor en vertical, poner una tuerca en el eje y de allí fabricar algún tipo de acople que me permita "empujar" los 5kg. No se si me explico del todo... Pero no se exactamente que par debería tener el motor.

Os agradecería mucho que me echarais una mano!

Gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## 300 KVA

angudu, si entiendo bien, lo que quieres hacer es un elevador lineal, en ese caso yo calcularia la potencia asi:
1, el trabajo mínimo para subir el bloque, es decir 5 kg por 9.81 metros/segundo por la altura que quieras subir (trabajo = fuerza por distancia)
2, calcular la ganancia de tu sistema (la distancia que va a recorrer entre la distancia que tiene que elevarse), para un tornillo es el perímetro por el numero de vueltas por unidad de distancia (metros en todo, centimetros en todo, etcetera)
3, darle un "factor miedo" del 20% por ejemplo, (en realidad tienes que determinar la fricción del sistema y otras perdidas)
la fuerza que te indique este numero la multiplicas por el radio de tu engrane de entrada (el que va conectado al tornillo) y tienes el torque de entrada, que debe ser menor o igual al torque de tu motor.

ejemplo:
masa 5 kg
altura 1 metro
fuerza (peso a vencer) 49 Newtons (5*9.81)
trabajo (lo que cuesta subir el peso) = 49 joules (49N*1m)
para una varilla roscada de 1/2 plg diam y 10 vueltas por centimetro =(.1208^2/4*pi*100)=4.58 metros
ganancia = 4.58/1=4.58
fuerza que debe ejercer el motor 49 joules/4.58=10.69 newton
diametro del engrane de entrada .02 metros (1 cm de radio)
torque del motor 10.69*.01=1.069 newton metro
factor miedo
1.3 newton metro


----------



## angudu

Muchas gracias por la respuesta 300 KVA!!  Pero me surgen algunas dudas, cuanto te refieres al engrane de entrada, te refieres a la unión entre el eje del motor y la varilla, que se hace mediante un engranaje, no? 
Yo había pensado en un acomple tipo oldham: 

http://www.directindustry.es/prod/nbk/acoplamientos-flexibles-acoplamientos-oldham-54912-359296.html

Entonces como efectuaria el calculo? O es exactamente lo mismo?

Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## krl1

hola, que buena respuesta la de 300KVA , yo creo que no afectaria el calculo, ya que es solo un acople y no afecta como lo aria colocando un engranaje de distinto diametro.


----------



## 300 KVA

de hecho si puede afectar, si pones el motor directo (recomiendo usar un acoplamiento para no tirar todo cuando el motor se dañe) el engrane de entrada es la potencia que necesita el tornillo para hacer el trabajo, si no, es decir, si se conecta un engrane y de este otro al motor, la relación de torque aumenta por el cociente del engrane movido entre el engrane del motor.


----------



## GloW_iNg

Buenas tardes amigos.

Tengo un problema parecido a este, así que aprovecho este post para presentaros mi problema:

Mi idea es hacer un pequeño "montacargas" con un motor paso a paso. La cuestión es que no estoy seguro de calcular bien el "par de retención" o "holding torque" que necesito en el motor.
Adjunto una imagen con mis cálculos (Obviando perdidas).





- Si el calculo es incorrecto, por favor pueden corregidme. Gracias.

- Si por el contrario, el calculo es correcto, me surge otra pregunta:
Si coloco una reductora 1:2 con dos engranajes, (y obviando perdidas), necesitaré un motor con "la mitad" de par, a costa de una disminucion de la velocidad, ¿verdad?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano!

PD: Adjunto imagen en servidor del foro.


----------



## Scooter

Depende del radio del eje.
No veo la imagen.

T=r•m•g (N•m)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, el cálculo es correcto, pues tienes un torque de 49Nm.
Necesitarás un motor con al menos el doble de par para asegurar un torque decente. Debes considerar si la correa se apila encima de ella  misma se verá afectado el trabajo que realiza el motor, porque ha aumentado el radio final.


----------



## pandacba

Tenes un error de concepto más alla de los calculos, Ningun montarga se sostiene esta cuando esta parado con el esfuerzo del motor, ya que si se corta la energia,  caera, si esta mucho tiempo en esa situación el motor resultara dañado, para esto se utiliza sistemas mecánico como frenos, reducciones a tornillo sin fin y corona, sistemas de trinquete, etc.


----------



## GloW_iNg

En primer lugar muchas gracias a los tres.



> Hola, el cálculo es correcto, pues tienes un torque de 49Nm.
> Necesitarás un motor con al menos el doble de par para asegurar un torque decente. Debes considerar si la correa se apila encima de ella misma se verá afectado el trabajo que realiza el motor, porque ha aumentado el radio final.


Me alegro de que confirmes mis calculos. Y si, tengo en cuenta que al apilar la cuerda el radio aumenta y por consiguiente aumenta el momento. Respecto al lo de un motor con el doble de torque, ¿no es escesivo?, teniendo en cuenta que la velocidad no me importa y que la distancia a elevar es mas bien pequeña, 1 - 1.5mts.



> Tenes un error de concepto más alla de los calculos, Ningun montarga se sostiene esta cuando esta parado con el esfuerzo del motor, ya que si se corta la energia, caera, si esta mucho tiempo en esa situación el motor resultara dañado, para esto se utiliza sistemas mecánico como frenos, reducciones a tornillo sin fin y corona, sistemas de trinquete, etc.


Claro, tienes razón, tengo en cuenta eso que me comentas. Pero mi pregunta aqui iva dirigida principalmente al calculo del par del motor. El dibujo que he presentado es un boceto simplificado para el calculo rapido del par motor.


Finalmente, proponeros de nuevo la ultima pregunta que coloque en mi primer post, la cual esta relacionada con lo que comenta el amigo "Gudino Roberto duberlin" respecto de poner un motor del doble par que el calculado:
Si coloco una reductora entre el motor y el carrete, por ejemplo 1:2 (y obviando perdidas), necesitaré un motor con "la mitad" de par, a costa de una disminución de la velocidad. ¿Verdad?

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## opamp

Efectivamente,puedes colocar una caja de reducción, reducción x2, ...x10,...x1000, hasta desaparecer el motor y la conviertes en manual"ecológica".


----------



## Nn1

300 KVA dijo:


> angudu, si entiendo bien, lo que quieres hacer es un elevador lineal, en ese caso yo calcularia la potencia asi:
> 1, el trabajo mínimo para subir el bloque, es decir 5 kg por 9.81 metros/segundo por la altura que quieras subir (trabajo = fuerza por distancia)
> 2, calcular la ganancia de tu sistema (la distancia que va a recorrer entre la distancia que tiene que elevarse), para un tornillo es el perímetro por el numero de vueltas por unidad de distancia (metros en todo, centimetros en todo, etcetera)
> 3, darle un "factor miedo" del 20% por ejemplo, (en realidad tienes que determinar la fricción del sistema y otras perdidas)
> la fuerza que te indique este numero la multiplicas por el radio de tu engrane de entrada (el que va conectado al tornillo) y tienes el torque de entrada, que debe ser menor o igual al torque de tu motor.
> 
> ejemplo:
> masa 5 kg
> altura 1 metro
> fuerza (peso a vencer) 49 Newtons (5*9.81)
> trabajo (lo que cuesta subir el peso) = 49 joules (49N*1m)
> para una varilla roscada de 1/2 plg diam y 10 vueltas por centimetro =(.1208^2/4*pi*100)=4.58 metros
> ganancia = 4.58/1=4.58
> fuerza que debe ejercer el motor 49 joules/4.58=10.69 newton
> diametro del engrane de entrada .02 metros (1 cm de radio)
> torque del motor 10.69*.01=1.069 newton metro
> factor miedo
> 1.3 newton metro



300 KVA, yo quiero calcular lo mismo, pero para un peso de 350kg, 0,6 metros de altura. La varilla roscada es de 30mm de diametro y paso de 1,6vueltas por centimetro.
Y no soy capaz de pasar del paso en el que haces "=(.1208^2/4*pi*100)=4.58 metros".
Necesito calcular el motor q me hace falta, y si le tengo que poner dos piñones unidos con cadena y de cuanto, para que no requiera un motor muy grande, ya que lo tengo que comprar y querria que fuera lo mas economico posible. El tiempo en el que quiero que haga todo el recorrido es alrededor de unos 10 segundos.
Espero vuestra ayuda, gracias.


----------



## Scooter

350kg, 0,6m y 10"....

E=m·g·h (si, si eso de la clase fe física) = 350·9,8·0,6=2058 J
P=E/t=2058/10=205W
En un mundo ideal independientemente de lo que uses para moverlo necesitas 205W, aplicando rendimientos, rozamientos etc cuenta el doble o el triple. 3/4 de CV o así.


----------

